# Grenada (NOT GRENADINES) Bareboat Charter



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

OK Folks,

I am considering doing a charter in Grenada. I am not looking for information about which charter company to use. I am looking for itineraries, dealing with boat boys and all other trip related information.

Let's hear about it.....!!!

Thank you in advance for any information you are providing.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Both Moorings and Sunsail operate out of Port Louis Marina. 

You will not see any boat boys in Grenada. The oyster man and the wine seller will visit in Tyrell Bay Carriacou but if you do not want to buy a polite refusal will suffice.

The Union Island and Tobago Cays boat boys are universally polite and almost all are very well fendered nowadays. 

So no worries there. 

Tobago Cays are a must. Petit Martinique is good. Isle de Ronde makes a change ( snorkel your anchor here ) 

If you have time an island tour of Grenada with Cutty is worth doing, the charter co can organise that for you. . 

There is an active facebook page under groups Grenada Cruisers for more info.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. When is the best time go?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Yamsailor said:


> Thanks for the info. When is the best time go?


May June would be my choice. But that is driven by the fact that I don't like crowds.

Even just now during the height of the hurricane season is doable.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres also Horizon Yacht Charter at True Blue Bay.

For a time to go... anytime, but depends what you want. I would go in the northern winter. You could lose your whole charter week in the Hurricane season... but then again winds are lighter for snorkeling. But in the last week and for the next week theres no wind and its hotter than hell and humid.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

The Grenada Cruisers Facebook page is awesome! Lot of folks with great info.


Thanks!


----------

